# Best camera for bow hunting?



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

If you mount anything to your bow it will jump when you shoot and you won't get the impact shot. Get a tree arm from Muddy, Lone Wolf, 3rd Arm, etc. and mount your camera on that. You can do a good job with that. Search pasinthrough or bowana911 on youtube and see how we do it. Lee does a much better job than I do, but I'm getting better each year.

Check the forum on huntingfootage.com and see if anyone is getting rid of a tree arm, fluid head or camera. Buy the best camera you can and make sure your computer can edit your footage and you'll have a blast!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree, stay away from the "mounted on bow" cameras if you really want a quality, shake-free video. You will almost never see the shot impact for the vibration of the bow and if you forget and drop your arm after release you'll miss alot of it anyway. Get a tree arm and cheap HD camera for starters and practice at home using it before hitting the woods. It's very addictive once you start filming hunts. Good luck


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I have used the Playsport a good bit and it IS a great camera. I have a few kills with mine mounted to my bow and it takes a bit of practice to get the actual impact on film. It can be done but it still wont be "perfect" video. You can still get great footage with it though. Right now I am using the Playsport as a second angle camera and I have a better HD cam on an arm. The cam and arm set-up takes WAY more practice and patience but the pay off is better, more professional looking videos. Here is a hunt filmed all with the playsport.....


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

And here is one filmed with the HD cam and arm set-up....





It all depends on what kind of video you want and how complicated of a set-up you want.


----------



## bowhuntermanpa (Mar 15, 2007)

While there might be some vibration with a cam mount to bow you still will always be moving the camera on the target. Here is one of my videos using my iPhone mounted to my bow, Hunting turkey I was still using another cam on a tripod to get another angle.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Those are both great videos. I am looking for this as a hobby. I will def check out the arm too.


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

I was thinking about looking at a GoPro or using my iPhone. The iPhone idea I don't care for because I use my phone while hunting to pass the time.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

What about spot & stalk hunting? Whaddaya use for that?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Where's Bruce? said:


> What about spot & stalk hunting? Whaddaya use for that?


For spot and stalk I would use a bow mounted cam or a camera man :wink: My wife and I take turns with the camera for spot and stalk rifle hunts. Thats a TON of fun!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend the bow mounted route either. It's not near as appealing to watch and like Derik said 9-10 times they jump real bad when you shoot. We use a Panasonic HD-SD40...not the best camera but it's affordable, HD, has a solid on board mic, and does a decent job in low light. Be sure whatever you get it's HD.


----------



## SLove0486 (Sep 26, 2010)

What did you use to mount it to your bow?


----------

